# Military Jlc At A Car Boot Sale



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I took a punt on this pocket watch this morning, having never owned a mechanical pocket watch before

 [IMG alt="DSC_0758_zps4a95a2f8.jpg...70/scottandliz/DSC_0758_zps4a95a2f8.jpg[/IMG]



















So far so good. However, the balance staff is either worn, loose or snapped as it will only run face down - you can see the balance wheel not running level. So I might have paid too much :wallbash:

can anyone tell me what the F indicates before the issue number?

How about where to get a new balance staff ? (tried Cousins and eBay already) The movement is a 467/2.

Is it a DIY job to replace said staff? I suspect not

And is there any way of tracing who the watch was issued to? It might need to be Churchill, Monty or Harris to get my money back!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> I took a punt on this pocket watch this morning, having never owned a mechanical pocket watch before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hi not sure about all the movement suff ,but i think that make is one of the best one and thay do well value wise .thats form form what i saw looking info for my tissot of the same time that i got on sat so not had much time to get more info.very nice all the best woody77.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great watch, shame about the balance always a danger with older watches, its deffo not a DIY, I would fire a couple of emails off to Roy / Rytetime and see what they recommend, good luck and keep us all posted,

Cheers Martin


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. The weird thing is it is keeping really good time despite the balance wobbling like a drunk at closing time, as long as the watch is face down. Hopefully that means it just needs a balance shaft


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

A new balance staff, possibly a jewel and your up and running. Lovely watch.

Mike


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice - there's a similar one in the Pre-1940 challenge:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=80791&hl=&fromsearch=1


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for that Avo - i've avoided that thread as I couldn't play

i've just taken the glass off to see the real dial - very nice










the handset still has its lume in tact, which seems rare.

Can the yellowing on the crystal be cleaned, or is it new crystal time? does it lower or increase the value by changing it?


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

looks nice that !


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Maybe i didn't pay too much - Â£70 plus â‚¬30 (literally cleaned my wallet out of sterling!). Looking at what they have been fetching I might be in for a shout of a profit, depending on service costs

Tempted to keep it though - it's a good make, and i like the military issue aspect. If you are going to have one pocket watch then get a good 'un!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think you did well, the yellowing crystal can't be cleaned, just get a new one and keep the old one safe ..... Keep us posted with progress...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

just had a quote from Wanlip (i'm sure Roy is equally capable, but Steve is on my doorstep)

I won't reveal his prices, as hopefully i get better rates as I am such a good customer and i collect, but I am very pleased with the estimate and should have it back in two weeks, ticking away beautifully.

Now to find a leather strap to suit - fancy silver chains on a military watch doesn't sit right with me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> just had a quote from Wanlip (i'm sure Roy is equally capable, but Steve is on my doorstep)
> 
> I won't reveal his prices, as hopefully i get better rates as I am such a good customer and i collect, but I am very pleased with the estimate and should have it back in two weeks, ticking away beautifully.
> 
> Now to find a leather strap to suit - fancy silver chains on a military watch doesn't sit right with me


We are bound to bump into each other sometime Scott, Im there most weeks!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Gorgeous pocket watch!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> Now to find a leather strap to suit - fancy silver chains on a military watch doesn't sit right with me


Roy has black & brown leather alberts in stock.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Stinch, I hadn't checked the glorious leaders website, but I have now placed an order - and it's cheaper than the used one on eBay I nearly bought earlier!


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice find.  JLC are tip top.

The F may be short for (FRANCE).

Or it could just be part of the serial number which has no specific meaning.


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Great find. A lovely pocket watch that I would very happily have paid that price for.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi heres my tissot one form the 30s had a week and its a very good time keeper 15 jewels ,dial made in germany so may be pre war there lots of makes that made these for the army yours is one of the best




























.let as know how good she keeps time when it comes back .all the best woody77


----------

